# PE / Electrical Experiance formatting



## EDISON_NY (Mar 23, 2010)

could anyone advise how to write / format the electrical experience ( utility company ) in the PE exam application, any examples will be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## rjmaster19 (Mar 28, 2010)

Texas has a sample form on the tbpe site:

http://tbpe.state.tx.us/downloads.htm#license

look for : "EXAMPLE OF A SUPPLEMENTARY EXPERIENCE RECORD"

I would assume your state has one too... then again it is NY


----------

